# Wheels Stop Turning



## frjeff (Oct 30, 2014)

My neighbor's TroyBilt (smaller than my 1979 Horse) seems to have a drive problem. When tilling, very shallow works fine. But, with any depth, the wheels stop turning.
Two belts seem to be fine, so have no clue how to help him.
Any thoughts we should try?
Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

First,check to see if there is a lot of backlash,at the tine axles.Shouldn't have more than 3/8" movement(3/4",both ways).
If it seems sloppy,check the drive tube,between the wheel axle,and the tine axle,to see if the tube welds are ok.
if it looks ok,you may want to check the gears,inside.
Also,check the clutch(idlers) for wear,and adjust,if needed.
Here's a link that might help :
https://www.google.com/search?q=tRO...ZIsGhyASW7oHIAw&ved=0CDYQsAQ&biw=1242&bih=585


----------

